# Dispensing error made re my type of Buserelin?



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi again

I think the drugs may be causing paranoia(!) but I've just been reading the information leaflet from my Buserelin box and was horrified to read 'This medicine is intended for men only.  Another presentation is available for women'.

I've been injecting for over 10 days now and am worried that an error has been made and I've been sent the wrong drug.  I've checked the prescription from my hospital and it says 'Buserelin 1mg/ml 5c'. I've been sent 'Suprefact 1mg/ml - Buserelin Acetate'  Is this the same thing?

I'd be really grateful of reassurance that I've not been injecting the wrong type of drug!

Thanks so much.  Cowhatgirl


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

What you have been given is the correct drug. The brand you have is Suprefact which is licensed for treatment of prostate cancer in men. The other brand available is Suprecur which is licensed for downreg during IVF cycles. Basically they contain exactly the same drug in the same amounts it's just the paperwork/license that is different.

You can keep using it but just check with clinic which brand you were supposed to get (as the prescription just says buserelin then technically either brand can be dispensed) Some private clinics just use Suprefact though so all depends which clinic you go to as to what you get.

Don't worry all is fine    

Maz x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Maz

Thanks so much.  Once again, completely reassured.  Thank you!

CowHatGirl


----------

